# Coldest tempertures



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What is the coldest temperture for tiels to be in

Its been snowing since thursday non stop








Got more heavy snow till next week and more freezing tempertures
http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=10day;sess=
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-decades-could-go-on-for-10-days-2144998.html

I wanna keep them warm as possible, room temp when i woke up this morning was 16c and i believe its going to get colder

Got to love british weather 


(Ps some animals have died around here with the weather  RIP )


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

For tiels, the temperature needs to be between 40-90 F. But according to the response from this person on yahoo, they were able to get even lower.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100124091159AAXJXuP

However, I would not advise that you do so. I would go by the temperatures given as an average for every tiel, which is 40-90 F. But I do agree with the response in that they mentioned they are quite hardy. They can stand great measures, it's just that I would try avoiding them in order to keep maximum assurance in that they are safe.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I dont really trust yahoo answers to be honest


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Hi! I did comment on the Temps in another thread.

I know in Auckland the temp does get down to around 10c at night sometimes. But the temp does get back up again during the day.

Lyn talks about the underdown or small feathers of a bird. And we do not allow inside birds to be moved to outside situation during winter, as the inside birds do not develop this underdown. While the outside birds do. 
The temp range in the conservatory does go down below 10c in winter at night. And they are now having to put up with temps (summer) during the day reaching nearly 30c


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't allow any of my pets to be outside (if i had a garden that is) 
I hope my flat don't go under 10c think the lowest its been is 14c and the highest is 28c


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Why not just keep them indoors? If it's warm enough for you, it's warm enough for them.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

We keep our house at about 64-74F and both of the birds do perfectly fine. When Rio was with us, she couldn't handle the cold so we kept it at about 78F.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well its -8c / 16f outside and iv got heating on as its just getting colder out there
more snow tonight, any one want some lol 
i try and keep my living room higher than 18c / 64f
lowest it has been in living room is 13c / 55f brrrr too cold


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you think it might be too cold for them at night, you could cover three sides of the cage and put a cheap clip light with a 60 watt bulb on the front of the cage, this way they can move away from the heat when they want and get warm when they want. I got the idea from Jenny10's hospital cage...


----------

